# mini v-8 cad plans?



## dhonda200 (May 26, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has some cad files to build a mini v-8?   Im looking to build one and I would like to try it on my 3d printer first to see it in my hands and then move to try and cnc machine it but im not great with designing parts on cad.

Thanks, Derek:hDe:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 26, 2016)

Doug over at http//ministeam.com has plans for the little demon V8.


----------

